# NRA Sign



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

This sign has been up several days I-65 south of Louisville KY


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm with them. Different reasons, same outcome.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Dog turd


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Sign put up by the anti Trumper group "Resist45"

I don't remember any real lasting media and public outcry on Obummers watch! There were quite a few
shootings under him! Ft Hood, Newtown, San Bernadino , ETC


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We should have picked our own cotton.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> I'm with them. Different reasons, same outcome.


So you are for killing 5 million people because they want the freedom to keep and bear arms? Is that what this post means?


----------



## JafoDawg (Dec 28, 2017)

It's never too late to load em up and ship em back to afrika!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I wonder if that is a threat and can be enough to do a search warrant on the group that put it up.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Its apparently a coordinated plan among radical leftists. 
Dallas Mayor Pro Tem Dwaine Caraway: 'It is time to put the heat on the NRA' | WFAA.com


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Jammituphissix is just posting to stir crap. He's an irrelevant, sad little man.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> Jammituphissix is just posting to stir crap. He's an irrelevant, sad little man.


You're generous, Coastie, . . . and the fact he is one of the majority in Seattle should give you an even deeper clue, . . .

Sad little rabid cockroach would fit more the profile I've seen on here.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> Jammituphissix is just posting to stir crap. He's an irrelevant, sad little man.


Advocation the murder of some 5 million people is beyond sad there is serious need of mental health services and incarceration if you ask me.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> Jammituphissix is just posting to stir crap. He's an irrelevant, sad little man.


Dog turd.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> You're generous, Coastie, . . . and the fact he is one of the majority in Seattle should give you an even deeper clue, . . .
> 
> Sad little rabid cockroach would fit more the profile I've seen on here.
> 
> ...


Fits right in with the San Fransicko crowd.

bath house commando


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Its apparently a coordinated plan among radical leftists.
> Dallas Mayor Pro Tem Dwaine Caraway: 'It is time to put the heat on the NRA' | WFAA.com


Yes, the Mayor Pro Tem of Dallas is a bonafide idiot. The convention is a month and a half away ..... does the City of Dallas want to pick up the damages or cost for rescheduling later in the year elsewhere? The enormous amount that would be applicable likely is mind boggling. Its not gonna happen, nor is he securing a solid political future.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Gun ownership is my God given right, and my medical info is between myself and my Doctor. My business is not the Fed's business ..... never.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Its apparently a coordinated plan among radical leftists.
> Dallas Mayor Pro Tem Dwaine Caraway: 'It is time to put the heat on the NRA' | WFAA.com


Dwaine as you can see is a charter member of the BLM turds inc, another socialist bastard i'll bet.

Those guys at the Alamo would have gone back to Tennessee had they known roach shit like this would contaminate the state.

He is saying, I am "Black Power", I don't care about Constitutional rights and laws, only what I make up to please me.

As I said in another thread about South Africa, the genetics show right here in this turd,

they are biologically driven to act this way when socially elevated.

Another bio example, the Baltimore Bitch.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

bigwheel said:


> We should have picked our own cotton.


Yeah, you sorry now, huh?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Dog turd


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Yeah, you sorry now, huh?


:vs_laugh:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> We should have picked our own cotton.


This is terrible.

I don't know who would have come up with such a thought.....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My Left wing Leninist democrat pal who graduated from Texas Tech coined the pick our own cotton phrase. Gotta steal the photo. Sorry. He also said Lenin would solve our current crime epidemic by cutting the sex organs off the little newborn male members of the co-moonity before leaving the hospital. Those Leninists are meanies.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe the sign could be good target practice?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I am not that fond of the NRA, I don't dislike them I just don't know anything about them. I didn't really care to learn what they do or their real purpose. But since the libtards hate them and they want to kill the NRA, I will be joining the NRA just to piss the anti 2A morons.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My NRA membership is good until October, but they just sent me an early renewal letter with a discounted rate.
Payday my check goes off in the mail.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> I'm with them. Different reasons, same outcome.


I expect nothing less from you.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> I'm with them. Different reasons, same outcome.


I thought I read somewhere...you'd join the NRA if Ted Nugent wasn't on the board of directors.

I don't think he's on the board any more.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Robie said:


> I thought I read somewhere...you'd join the NRA if Ted Nugent wasn't on the board of directors.
> 
> I don't think he's on the board any more.


No, you read that there is no chance I'll join as long as he's on the board.

Is that true, is he gone?

Now the only discussion to have is the curriculum of their classes and the mechanism for feedback for instructors.

P.S. Losing Ted would put us more than 50% of the way there. I'm never going to be a life member, because I pity all you guys who can't even leave, but there could easily be an annual membership in my future.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

https://www.mediamatters.org/blog/2016/05/21/ted-nugent-reelected-nra-board-after-2016-hate/210481

The NRA doesn't list it's board members that I can find.

That would bother me if I were a member.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

For a "rich" guy he sure likes to come down to steerage and troll the poor people.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I am a Life member of the NRA and proud of it! That billboard should offend more than NRA members, IMHO, anyone promoting the killing of any group should be investigated...JM2C


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Is jammituphissix still here? Must be tired from playing with his yardarm. Wonder if his little sailor suit has an anarchist symbol on it?


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Can we all chip in and put up a billboard that says "Kill antifa," or "Kill blm? Gee, I wonder what the response would be.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Coastie dad said:


> Is jammituphissix still here? Must be tired from playing with his yardarm. Wonder if his little sailor suit has an anarchist symbol on it?


HEH, I am retired navy now!!!!!!!!!!!! So plz don't associate me with jammitupyoursix :vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol:

All pun put aside, The NRA has a good agenda but I myself will no longer pay dues because they don't want to recognize my military small arms instructor quals and want me to take their instructor course. I totally understand there are new techniques, ect to be learned but the basic principle is still there. So my basic principle is not to give them my money if they don't even want to recognize my prior qualification. Just merely my own choice on the subject.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

yooper_sjd said:


> HEH, I am retired navy now!!!!!!!!!!!! So plz don't associate me with jammitupyoursix :vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol:
> 
> All pun put aside, The NRA has a good agenda but I myself will no longer pay dues because they don't want to recognize my military small arms instructor quals and want me to take their instructor course. I totally understand there are new techniques, ect to be learned but the basic principle is still there. So my basic principle is not to give them my money if they don't even want to recognize my prior qualification. Just merely my own choice on the subject.


I am the absolute least qualified to comment on what you just said.

With that said though, it seems to me an organization would want all their instructors to be on the same page just for unity/cohesion sake.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Robie said:


> I am the absolute least qualified to comment on what you just said.
> 
> With that said though, it seems to me an organization would want all their instructors to be on the same page just for unity/cohesion sake.


this is true, and pointed basically pointed that out. But to tell me I need to unlearn what I have learned. That is like trying to fill a cup that is already full. Besides I have seen some of my local NRA qualified instructors at the range, and on my gunline I would have thrown their asses off for safety violations.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> For a "rich" guy he sure likes to come down to steerage and troll the poor people.


A dog turd looking for a lower place to deposit himself.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> A dog turd looking for a lower place to deposit himself.


A real "trophy husband"....


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

@yooper_sjd no offense to swabbies, it's an insider message that a few of us, including jammituphissix, should understand.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

yooper_sjd said:


> this is true, and pointed basically pointed that out. But to tell me I need to unlearn what I have learned. That is like trying to fill a cup that is already full. Besides I have seen some of my local NRA qualified instructors at the range, and on my gunline I would have thrown their asses off for safety violations.


Yeah I have had the same opinion and observations, was an instructor in the military for m16,

m14, m60, 1919 A4/6, 1911, 50-HBM2, 105mm m68, m3 sub gun,

also was a army direct support armorer and match armorer, and civilian depot level armorer/tech and team leader.

Was NRA cert instructor for two decades, plus a police instructor and armorer.

The annual was BS, no longer anything but retired, well semi.

This all is similar to a first responder re-qualification,

every year a new manual with some minor changes was mandated we buy and be tested on.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> Is jammituphissix still here? Must be tired from playing with his yardarm. Wonder if his little sailor suit has an anarchist symbol on it?


More like a (very) short round, yard arm is wishful thinking.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

yooper_sjd said:


> this is true, and pointed basically pointed that out. But to tell me I need to unlearn what I have learned. That is like trying to fill a cup that is already full. Besides I have seen some of my local NRA qualified instructors at the range, and on my gunline I would have thrown their asses off for safety violations.


As A graduate of an NRA instructor class, I can say that they are more about 'political correctness' and legally covering their ass than teaching shooting fundamentals. They are also 'all about the $'. I have assisted in teaching a dozen or so basic pistol classes and none were taught according to NRA standards. They do not promote a 'self defense' type format. You can't use targets that depict a person. You also have to use politically correct jargon at all times. I can certainly understand where they are coming from given that they have a big target on their back all the time. But students I have taught are interested in defending themselves and that is why I don't follow the NRA guidlines.

As I stated in another thread, the range portion of my NRA instructor class was pretty dismal. A lot of the prospective instructors were lousy shots and didn't have a very good grasp of the basics. My shooting partner had a revolver that was so dirty he had frequent malfunctions. I guess the quality if the class depends on the quality of the instructors and ours weren't very good.

One portion of my instructor class that has really stuck with me...... they really spent a lot of time on the snacks and refreshments we should provide at our prospective classes. I thought we were supposed to be teaching firearms training. Not providing a cake and soda social hour.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

We spent a bunch of time on the color of training aids, in case we were being photographed by the "enemy" using black and white film.

The NRA is in the process (led by folks like Ted Nugent) of moving from a training based organization to a political organization that spends most of it's time and effort on fund raising.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> We spent a bunch of time on the color of training aids, in case we were being photographed by the "enemy" using black and white film.
> 
> The NRA is in the process (led by folks like Ted Nugent) of moving from a training based organization to a political organization that spends most of it's time and effort on fund raising.


Care to take a guess as to why?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Therefore, for training, there are better organizations.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Dog turd.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Sign was covered up today.!

As for me I purchased 16 mags 30 and 40 rounds and some more 5.56 just because!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> Sign was covered up today.!
> 
> As for me I purchased 16 mags 30 and 40 rounds and some more 5.56 just because!


Way to go!


----------

